# Smith 686plus .357 4 inch



## Big A

Any experience with this set-up. Would be primarily used for plinking, backpacking, and if the situation is right deer hunting. Regards


----------



## striped1

I have one. It is my second least accurate handgun next to my keltec P3AT. My M&P 340 is actually more accurate.

for backpacking? are you looking for a snake, human or bear gun?
ok for snakes with bird shot
ok for close humans but there are better options.
worthless for bear

worthless for deer hunting

if you are serious about hunting get a .41 or .44 mag with a six inch or longer barrel.

if I had to have one that covers all of your requirements but none perfectly, go with a smith 327PD .41or .44 (I have only ever found one .41)

It is light , fast sights, good accuracy, good caliber that you can sub a .44 special for plinking. (in .44)


----------



## Bore.224

well everything striped1 said except opposite. I have used the 686 S&W with a 6 inch barrel and it is the finest sidearm I have ever fired. A freind of mine has the 4 inch version and that is great as well. Accurate, reliable and fun to shoot. If you can get close enought say 50 yards, I dont feel you would be under gunned for deer, and for protection from two leg and 4 leg predators you are good to go "except for maybe alaskan brown bear and grizzly". GET IT you will not be dissapointed, real fun to plink with 38's as well.


----------



## Big A

Thanx for the info. .224. Your observations squared with a few of my friends. Its more for shooting+ reloading and would not be my go to in bear country. I spend a fair bit of time with my family in the wilderness and have encountered a few creeps here and there. Thanx again I'm picking up a four inch monday.


----------



## goatspeed

I have exactly this gun, 686 plus (7 shot) in 4". I put on a hi-vis front sight as I'm partial to those. I just love this gun. I'm more accurate with it than any of my other pistols. It's comfortable, accurate, and most importantly, very slick in double action.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I have the 586 and have killed 3 deer (under 50 yards) and untold numbers of hogs. Mine is quite accurate and i shoot 158 gr jacketed softpoints. Come to think of it, I don't believe I have ever had anything move after shooting it. :beer:


----------



## AMBASSADOR

I have the 686+ 4"bbl It is as accurate as my Ruger Mark III,I put a Red Dot on it ,with interchangability with a 2x Leupold,deadly accurate and fun with 158GRN JSP.


----------



## NDTerminator

On my Department we carried K & later L Frame S&W revolvers well into the 90's. They held up to the rigors of daily LE carry and shot circles around the autos we were later issued and carry up to today (S&W DA 9MMs, DA 45's, and now Glock 40 cals). I don't recall ever shooting an out of the box K or L Frame that wasn't capable of shooting 2" or better at 25 yards...

Accuracy-wise, it isn't even close, the S&W revolvers still blow most autos away. Back then we shot qualification courses out to 50 yards where each round was scored individually on the target. Now days with autos being the norm, most courses are 25 yards max and rounds are scored as either a hit or miss. I seriously doubt I could have passed the run of the mill revolver qual of the 80's with the issue Glock I carry now.

IMO, 357's are just adequate for deer sized game if everything is perfect and you hold the shot to 25 yards or less. Far better to get a 44 Magnum and shoot mid-level loads if hunting medium game is part of your plan, as the 44 simply puts a much bigger hole in the vitals...

BTW, my 629's average 25 yard group off sandbags on the bench hangs around 1.7" with the best running right at 1". I would see no reason your 686 wouldn't shoot as well, once you find the load it likes...


----------



## AMBASSADOR

I hav a 686+ 4"with a weaver rail on it,I switch between a Bushnell R/G Dot scope and a Leupold 2x pistol scope just for fun,deadly accurate with either scope and lots and lots of fun to shoot.


----------



## AMBASSADOR




----------



## Ruthless

My father hunted black bear in Northern Michigan for years with his 4" 686 using .357 Mag Roungs; he killed several and not one got away. It's kinda like bow hunting, you need to be close and good with your gun.

I currently have a 686 with a 6" barrel and find it very accurate with open sights. I find it much more accurate than my sig or my glock autos; but that being said I usually pack the Glock 23 because 13 rounds beats 6 everyday.

The 686 is a good gun, fun too shoot, and holds up very well to lots and lots of shooting. After 20 years of shooting it I have no regrets. Just for your info; I put a good set of custom grips on and had the trigger smoothed out.


----------



## WYhunter

Big A said:


> Any experience with this set-up. Would be primarily used for plinking, backpacking, and if the situation is right deer hunting. Regards


Great gun. Lots of fun for rec shooting. Should be OK for backpacking unless you're going into bear country. Can't speak for deer hunting.


----------

